# Lone Star FT



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

No news? 104 in the open and 72 in the am and no reporters??????


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

I just heard that Jim and Jan Burnett's dog Luke
won the Qual..... handled by Mark Edwards.

Thats "Mainlands Harly Chopper". #20 I believe

Congratulations to all of you.......


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats to the Burnetts.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Good luck to everyone running the Am tomorrow…Rainbolt called today and said he hit a grizzly bear around Marietta Oklahoma this morning or something like that…I think the 80s are coming back on him. 

Ya'll call if we need to come pick him up.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open got a slow start. First test, a land quad, got going at 9:20. The first six dogs did it well, so the test was scrapped. New test was set up and got going just after 11:00. This was giving the judges their answers with two tough marks in the triple. Even the flyer was difficult for some dogs. Less than half the field was run yesterday. Continuing the first series this morning, looks like this will be all that gets done today.

PS Janet, Chip is running this morning.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Any other news on the qual? Congrats to Mark and Luke.


----------



## Deborah936 (Mar 16, 2008)

Any news on the open?


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Derby
1st Arrow Bobby Famer/Mark Edwards
2nd Chili Mike Boley
3rd Cindy Lou Anita Twomey/Rich Hauser

dont remember fourth or RJ several Jams including Peanut Geirmans.
All 3 littermates finished the derby with 2 placing.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Lance-CO said:


> Any news on the derby?


DERBY RESULTS

1st Mark Edwards with Arrow
2rd Mike Boley with Chili
3rd Rich Heusser with Cindy
4th Ken Thorson with Woody
RJ Roy Morejon with Elton
Jams Peanut/Gierman, Pick/Clow, Dealer/Milligan, DJ/Larson, Hailey/Gunzer

Congrats to Mark, Bobby and Arrow, also to Mike and Chili!!!

Troy


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Twolabsplus said:


> I just heard that Jim and Jan Burnett's dog Luke
> won the Qual..... handled by Mark Edwards.
> 
> Thats "Mainlands Harly Chopper". #20 I believe
> ...


CONGRATS TO JIM, JAN, MARK AND LUKE!!!!!!!

TROY


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Open has 37 back for the 2nd series. 

Am has 25 back for the 2nd series.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open first series as reported by Jean Wu: 37 of 104 back to land blind:

4,6,11,12,13,14,17,20,22,24,28,29,30,32,34,35,36,37,41,44,48,50,55,61,64,65,66,72,73,75,76,77,82,91,97,100,103.

I don't think they started the land blind today.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Does anybody have the callbacks for the Am?

Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

does anybody know anyting about the Am and placements in the Q? Thanks


----------



## Lock5Labs (Mar 21, 2009)

congrats Jim


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur callbacks - 1 2 7 8 12 15 23 24 29 30 31 32 41 42 43 44 45 46 47 53 54 61 62 67 70.

Rotation - 70 16 34 52

Open close to finishing their double land blind.

Open rotation - 70 96 44 18


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Open callbacks to water blind - 4 11 12 13 14 17 22 28 30 32 37 41 44 48 50 55 61 64 65 66 72 73 75 76 77 82 91 103

28 dogs starting with dog 44


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the water blind - 1 2 7 12 24 29 30 32 41 42 46 53 61 62 67 70


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to water marks - 13 dogs
4 13 14 28 32 37 50 55 61 72 76 82 103
Gunzer has 3 dogs, Farmer has 4, Knutson 2, George 1, Edwards 1, Gierman 1, Bearden 1


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Just got back to Dallas, went out to watch Friday & Saturday. Amateur land marks had a long, long bird. I am not a great judge of distances, but someone told me a guy put a rangefinder...can't remember if they said it was 450 yards, or over 500yards, but it was long. Lot of dogs got picked up.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Jim and Jan Burnett and their fine dog, Luke, for the Qual win under Mark Edwards. Nice job.


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Open
1st skeeter/ Bickley
2nd Rush/ Mealman
3rd pogo/ Russell
4th ?

Jam: cash/Mealman sorry I don't know the rest.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

jscarborough said:


> Congratulations to Jim and Jan Burnett and their fine dog, Luke, for the Qual win under Mark Edwards. Nice job.


Ditto. Hugh Congratulations Jim and Jan.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Mealman, Is that the Amateur results?


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

Am
1st skeeter/ Bickley
Congrats to Robby and skeeter on the double header win!


----------



## mealman (Jan 19, 2005)

No those are the open farmer ran rush and pogo


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Robby Bickley On The Double Header!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sm


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations to the double header winner!
Anyone got the rest of the open and am and derby placements?


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Way to go Team Farmer.....Congrats to Robbie, Dave, Martha and Danny....what a weekend...Yee-Ha!......


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Way to go Robby and Skeeter NICE!

Congrats also Mealman.

Wayne


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

That's awesome Robby,, also Jim and Jan....

Hey Boley,,, You didn't do too bad either.... (quit crying about those greenies will ya?)

Angie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

no whinning just hungry for a blue! 

Congrats to the Burnetts and Mark on the Q win.

Congrats to Skeeter and Robby on the double header.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

MikeBoley said:


> no whinning just hungry for a blue!


Aren't we all? Congrats Mike!

Lainee, Flash and Butthead


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Can some one post the results on EE. Thanks


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

mealman said:


> Open
> 1st skeeter/ Bickley
> 2nd Rush/ Mealman
> 3rd pogo/ Russell
> ...


4th place was Ransom - Mark Edwards handler - Linda Waco owner

Yippe for "handsome ransom"  Congrats Mark and Linda!

Linda I'll make sure and give him an extra milkbone when I see him at Cimarron for ya!

FOM


----------

